# I have received my new Honda HSS!



## bwdbrn1

*This thread is for those who have received their new Honda HSS snowblowers, and ONLY for those who have RECEIVED their new Honda HSS snowblowers.* 

Just tell us that you got it, who you got it from and how long you waited for it after ordering it and what model number it is.


This thread is NOT for taking aimlessly about the transmission issues. That's a dead horse. This thread is NOT for complaining about the delay in deliveries. That's another dead horse. This thread is NOT for complaining about what your dealer may or may not have told you. That's another dead horse. This thread is NOT for questioning Honda's logistics. Too many dead horses already.

So, have you got your new Honda HSS snowblower?


----------



## bwdbrn1

I tried copying posts from other threads, but wound up confusing the thread with the order they were showing up, so I started this one all over again.

Please, post here if you have received your new HSS series Honda snowblower.


----------



## bwdbrn1

This from member nZone that I deleted from the original thread because I messed things up myself in trying to make things simpler. That's what I get for thinking too much.

"Stopped by Parkway Cycle on 11/21/2015, but Honda Equipment Card (Wells Fargo) declined the purchase because it was the first time using the card, and it happened to be large amount. Officially bought HSS724AT on 11/23/2015, delivered 11/24/2015. No pre-order, no deposit, and no wait time."


----------



## don in nh

Stopped at Nault's Honda in Manchester NH on 11/7 and ordered a HSS724AWD. It arrived on 11/17 and will be delivered on 11/28. I guess I was lucky as it was already part of their original order.


----------



## Power Play

I went to Naults other store in Windham, NH on 11/14 looking for the HSS724AWD. They just got a delivery and had one in stock. I could have taken it that day but had to arrange a truck. Picked it up on 11/23.


----------



## Bob_S

928ATD received today in Central Ma. Mine was one of a very few that came in and all were per-sold months ago. I also ordered parts for a skid to wheel modification that I will soon post photos of. Hope machines will start showing up for everyone whom ordered them.


----------



## don in nh

I received my 724AWD this morning. This is one sweeeeeeet machine. This thing really does turn on a dime. I have a tight turn at the top of a handicapped ramp to the deck. I was hoping I wasn't going to have to modify the railings to make that turn. Went to Home Depot and bought a generic cover for it, until Honda ships theirs. Also got a NOCO G1100 Genius Battery Charger (similar to a Battery Tender). These have worked great on my motorcycles over the years.

Question: I know I should turn the fuel supply off when shutting down. Should I turn the fuel supply off and let it run out of fuel if it won't be used until the next storm?


----------



## grabber

Went to Honda dealer today and bought the hss1332 with starter paid 5500.00$ Canadian dollars tax included. I am now ready for winter. Lucky as I am, watch elnino bring rains all winter &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## SnowG

don in nh said:


> snip
> 
> Question: I know I should turn the fuel supply off when shutting down. Should I turn the fuel supply off and let it run out of fuel if it won't be used until the next storm?


Yes, run the carb dry


----------



## Advocate

don in nh said:


> I received my 724AWD this morning. This is one sweeeeeeet machine. This thing really does turn on a dime. I have a tight turn at the top of a handicapped ramp to the deck. I was hoping I wasn't going to have to modify the railings to make that turn. Went to Home Depot and bought a generic cover for it, until Honda ships theirs. Also got a NOCO G1100 Genius Battery Charger (similar to a Battery Tender). These have worked great on my motorcycles over the years.
> 
> Question: I know I should turn the fuel supply off when shutting down. Should I turn the fuel supply off and let it run out of fuel if it won't be used until the next storm?


I think you can simply shut off gas valve until next storm. If it may sit for a month. There is no harm putting a little gas treatment in the tank. It will burn off. I've done this with my Honda generator and a year went by before I ran it and it started right up.


----------



## don in nh

Thanks.


----------



## SnowG

I run the carb dry in any small engine when I don't know the next time I'll use it. If I expect to use it within a week or two then no need, three weeks maybe, but I wouldn't want fuel sitting in the carb a month or more. 
Been using this policy for about 15 years and only had one issue, from ethanol phase separation. Since then I use ethanol-free fuel whenever possible.


----------



## Advocate

Dealer in Scotia delivered my unit today. I did short unwrapping review in Honda section.


----------



## jrom

Model: HSS1332ATD
Ordered: Oct 9, 2015 
Delivered: Nov 14, 2015
From: Ferguson's Lawn Equipment, Traverse City, Michigan

__________________________________________________
2016 Honda HSS1332ATD
1991 Honda HS828TAS - [1st generation hydrostatic drive]


----------



## UNDERTAKER

As always I don't get it. did you get a new Honda there. BROTHER U.P.?????


----------



## obthedog

Thanks for the updates: 

I called 3 dealers around MA/NH and as of Thurs. they are all saying a Dec.18 SHIP date in the system for HSS928ATD. I am taking a guess that it will be about 1 week between the Honda distribution center and the dealer. 

- I ordered early August (paid for machine...oops)

I wonder if Honda is prioritizing delivery to places that have snow or short term forecast of snow?? (probably would make sense) Here in New England we don't see any snow on the horizon through Dec. 18 so all fine until then.


----------



## AriensPro1128

I found this interesting:

New Honda Snow Blower Truckload Liquidation

Honda HS1332TA


----------



## bwdbrn1

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> As always I don't get it. did you get a new Honda there. BROTHER U.P.?????


Nope. I'm happy with my '99 HS622 for now.


----------



## bwdbrn1

AriensPro1128 said:


> I found this interesting:
> 
> New Honda Snow Blower Truckload Liquidation
> 
> Honda HS1332TA


Interesting they show boxes of HSS, and list specials on HS models.


----------



## SnowG

bwdbrn1 said:


> Interesting they show boxes of HSS, and list specials on HS models.


Edited: Confusing advertising.


----------



## FLSTN

Those are boxes from last years Japan models. The HSS is for a Canadian HSS(last year Canadian 2-stage blowers were HSS, while ours were HS). The HS is for our USA market.
Manufacturers commonly use the same cardboard boxes with various model numbers printed on them, having square boxes next to model numbers. Sometimes for whatever reason they don't always mark the box with an X for the appropriate contents.
Take a closer look at the boxes.

http://nh.craigslist.org/fod/5303406751.html


----------



## SnowG

FLSTN said:


> Those are boxes from last years Japan models. The HSS is for a Canadian HSS(last year Canadian 2-stage blowers were HSS, while ours were HS). The HS is for our USA market.
> Manufacturers commonly use the same cardboard boxes with various model numbers printed on them, having square boxes next to model numbers. Sometimes for whatever reason they don't always mark the box with an X for the appropriate contents.
> Take a closer look at the boxes.
> 
> New Honda Snow Blower Truckload Liquidation


Thanks, that wasn't obvious. 

That would be tough competition for anyone selling a used HS.


----------



## tonysak

AriensPro1128 said:


> I found this interesting:
> 
> New Honda Snow Blower Truckload Liquidation
> 
> Honda HS1332TA


I bought my new hss from Naults. Still waiting for it.


----------



## jeffNB

Here is an update from Canada:

I ordered an HSS928ACTD on 10/31/2015. Called the dealer today (12/08/2015). The salesman was apologetic about the delay, but stressed that the delay was for "reasons beyond their control". When pressed, blamed Honda for the fact that production is now in the United States of America rather than in Japan as it was in the past. He even offered to refund my deposit so I could get a "Big Blue Machine". 

I called Honda Canada (1-866-946-6329). After being on hold for some time after taking my call, the agent informed me that the "National Sales Manager" said that the dealer should have orders fulfilled "sometime in December". Not sure how he/she can make s statement like that without knowing more particulars than I provided. The agent acted like I was not the first person to call regarding this matter and agreed that the delay was "ridiculous". 

I don't make it a habit to stand in line to beg somebody to relieve me of $5,000. 

Interestingly, the local Yamaha dealer has called twice and I may get serious about a big blue machine. 

Honda has dropped the ball on this one. Shame on them! 

Jeff


----------



## obthedog

Curious - if there have been any new deliveries of HSS928atd's?????? seems like the activity has slowed down in the last week.
- my last update from dealer was Dec.18 Ship Date from Honda - for order placed early August.


----------



## jeffNB

My dealer received their first HSS928ACTD on 10/31/2015, the day I ordered mine.


----------



## obthedog

Thanks - my guess is that Canada is prioritized. Wonder if anyone in the US particularly New England has received anything in the last week or so.


----------



## AesonVirus

obthedog said:


> Thanks - my guess is that Canada is prioritized. Wonder if anyone in the US particularly New England has received anything in the last week or so.


My guy is still sticking to the 12/18 ship date and thinks I should have it in my hands by 12/23. That sounds optimistic but I'm not freaking out yet, since snow hasn't started falling yet.


----------



## obthedog

Thanks


----------



## obthedog

I see that both Jacks and Home depot have inventory of HSS models:
- HD 928
-Jacks Wheeled 928 with electric start

Dealer is still reporting Dec. 18 ship date on my order placed at the beginning of Aug.
It would appear Honda is prioritizing locations with colder weather and online larger retailers


----------



## Optical_Man

Thanks for the tip. I just checked with HD and they said they had 4 in the warehouse so I ordered one (free home delivery). It should arrive next week.

I am disgusted though with Honda not honoring the small dealers. I had ordered the same HSS928AAT model on 10/2 and was told that it should arrive 11/30. When it didn't, I was told that Honda killed that order and told my dealership that it won't be possible to obtain one this season.
Meanwhile, HD can flex their muscles and can continue to get them.


----------



## JnC

Buddy's wife called and checked with me a week or two ago inquiring about the Honda snowblowers, as a Christmas present for her hubby. Last year machines were available and are heavily discounted which made the decision hard for her. In the end she decided to opt for the HSS928AT and pay the extra cost. That was the easy part, difficult part was to source the machine before Christmas, after searching all over the place she was able to find a machine in NH. 

I am not sure what the story is but the dealer had it in stock and it was ready to for sale the day she called, it could be a customer backing out on the order. Non the less, the new machine is tucked away at her brother's house till Xmas morning . Talk about a nice Xmas present.


----------



## nZone

It seems like dealer(s) that sells Honda motorcycles and generators has snowblowers in-stock. But I do hate one thing with these types of dealers, couple hours processing time (the finance guy) and $120 prep charge ( x2 than landscaper dealers). But most of the available stocks are the ones with bad transmission - notice the green dot (recall fixed) on the tranny.

If you look to buy a non-electric start, call the dealers that sells motorcycles and generators. +75% chance they have them.


----------



## jeffNB

Optical_Man said:


> I had ordered the same HSS928AAT model on 10/2 and was told that it should arrive 11/30. When it didn't, I was told that Honda killed that order and told my dealership that it won't be possible to obtain one this season.


Unreal! Makes me wonder if I will ever see mine. My dealer was quick to offer a refund of my deposit without me even asking.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Hey folks, this thread if for reporting that you have RECEIVED your HSS snowblower.

I suppose if you want to report that a dealer somewhere has one or more in stock, go ahead, perhaps someone waiting for theirs can contact them.

But this isn't for harping about what you think of Honda's logistics or what might be thought of as bad customer service. We've had those threads and that horse is already dead.

This thread is meant to let folks know where the deliveries are being made, how long they waited and if you want, throw in which dealership or store you got it from so as to give others maybe a little notion of how much longer it will be before others get delivered.


----------



## jeffNB

Should a new thread be started?


----------



## brokeneck

I took delivery of my new HSS928AT on 11/21. I live in central Massachusetts. 

I bought the unit that was on the dealer sales floor in mid September and scheduled delivery to my house a few weeks later. But of course they called me and told me I would have to wait indefinately due to the recall. Anyway the dealer got a shipment of transmissions around 11/11 so they replaced the transmission and then delivered me my unit.


----------



## AesonVirus

Nice.
I'm in "Central MA" too. I'm picking mine up through Ahern Equipment in Spencer. Great place and they have always treated me very well. To date, they haven't received one machine... not even for display. I went in on Tax Free Weekend to pick up a new machine and after discussing my needs, we settled on the Honda without ever seeing one.
Only real reason we went this way was because my wife wanted a machine that was easy enough for her to use. Hopefully, the Honda fits her needs... I know I'll like it either way.


----------



## obthedog

Latest report from my dealer on actual delivery for my HSS928 elect start is Dec. 24 or Dec. 29 depending on shipping time --- and assuming no further delays from Honda. I feel very lucky with the unusually warm weather! Ordered in August - if you want to benchmark your estimated delivery with mine - Note this is for electric start - in Northeast US -- seems like non electrics and other areas received stock earlier.


----------



## bwdbrn1

jeffNB said:


> Should a new thread be started?


A new thread for...?


----------



## GoBig

Put money down on a HSS724AWD in early November. No word yet in Alaska. Winter has been a bust anyway and I haven't really needed it. I have a 20 year old 621 single stage and it still does ok.


----------



## nafterclifen

Called my local dealer on Saturday and they said that they had (2) 928 wheel models with electric start. Going to check them out this week.


----------



## nelfilcon

I bought a HSS928AAT that was on the sales floor at my local Honda (mostly motorcycle) dealer on Aug 15. They had a few in stock at the time and new and old models had identical pricing. I noticed that weekend in August that lots of other Honda dealers in the Boston area were advertising availability of the new HSS models on Craigslist.

Dealer has since replaced the transmission under warranty. 

Guess summer stock sold out fast...


----------



## Optical_Man

Optical_Man said:


> 12/9: I just checked with HD and they said they had 4 in the warehouse so I ordered one (free home delivery).


Today, I received the delivery of my new HSS928AAT. Shipping took only 6 days after ordering it from Home Depot online.


----------



## [email protected]

Optical_Man said:


> Today, I received the delivery of my new HSS928AAT. Shipping took only 6 days after ordering it from Home Depot online.


FYI, that is the only Honda HSS model being sold by Home Depot (online orders only---not available in a Home Depot store).


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

welcome to the forum Nelfilcon :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## berdumb

*New blower*

Halifax NS dealer called today Dec. 16. He will deliver HSS928CTD Friday Dec. 18.
CTD stands for Canadian, Track, Battery start. Ordered April 2015.
I will confirm model no. when I see it.


----------



## malba2366

My dealer just called me and said my HSS928ATD just came in to the shop, Delivery will not be until the 23rd. Another local dealer who I had called incase the original dealer didn't come through just called and said he got two HSS928ATDs today as well. 
I live on the NY/NJ border.


----------



## obthedog

Boston MA - I stopped in to my dealer and saw about 5 HSS724 and 2 HSS928 all electric starts on the floor - Wheeled Version - on the floor. He said my HSS928ATD (e-start) was in transit and I should be able to receive deliver before Christmas.


----------



## charley95

malba2366 said:


> My dealer just called me and said my HSS928ATD just came in to the shop, Delivery will not be until the 23rd. Another local dealer who I had called incase the original dealer didn't come through just called and said he got two HSS928ATDs today as well.
> I live on the NY/NJ border.


If it came in today, then why do you have to wait until the 23rd?


----------



## malba2366

They wanted to come Saturday but I won't be home that day. Wife is home on Wednesday so someone will be home to take delivery.


----------



## AesonVirus

charley95 said:


> If it came in today, then why do you have to wait until the 23rd?


My guess would be that it would be something to do with the size of their shop and how busy they may be.

I just spoke to my local dealer and he told me that my machine has shipped and should be in tomorrow or Monday. He said that he already has a work order open with the shop to ensure that as soon as it arrives, it's in for prep.
He told me I could pick it up Monday or Tuesday if all goes well in terms of shipping.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't know why the delay at the dealer, but I can tell you the new HSS models are fully assembled in the crate. Just roll it off, add fuel and oil, and she's ready. E. start models need to have the positive cable connected, and Honda recommends topping off the battery, but as fast as these HSS models are flying out the door, the factory charge on the battery is okay. 

Now late model Honda HS units had the discharge chute, wheels and chute crank handle/bracket not fitted, so < 1 hour or so to get it out of the crate, assemble all the parts, then fuel/oil. Oh, and the handlebars are not bolted on, but all the cables/controls are connected...have to lift 'em up and fit some bolts.


----------



## raptorchris

[email protected] said:


> I don't know why the delay at the dealer, but I can tell you the new HSS models are fully assembled in the crate. Just roll it off, add fuel and oil, and she's ready. E. start models need to have the positive cable connected, and Honda recommends topping off the battery, but as fast as these HSS models are flying out the door, the factory charge on the battery is okay.


The crate must be HUGE! I ordered from Snowblower Direct, so I guess I'll find out. Noce to know there's nothing to the assembly.


----------



## nZone

[email protected] said:


> *I don't know why the delay at the dealer, but I can tell you the new HSS models are fully assembled in the crate.* Just roll it off, add fuel and oil, and she's ready. E. start models need to have the positive cable connected, and Honda recommends topping off the battery, but as fast as these HSS models are flying out the door, the factory charge on the battery is okay.
> 
> Now late model Honda HS units had the discharge chute, wheels and chute crank handle/bracket not fitted, so < 1 hour or so to get it out of the crate, assemble all the parts, then fuel/oil. Oh, and the handlebars are not bolted on, but all the cables/controls are connected...have to lift 'em up and fit some bolts.


They delay it to justify the prep fee (either $68/$118).


----------



## malba2366

[email protected] said:


> I don't know why the delay at the dealer, but I can tell you the new HSS models are fully assembled in the crate. Just roll it off, add fuel and oil, and she's ready. E. start models need to have the positive cable connected, and Honda recommends topping off the battery, but as fast as these HSS models are flying out the door, the factory charge on the battery is okay.
> 
> Now late model Honda HS units had the discharge chute, wheels and chute crank handle/bracket not fitted, so < 1 hour or so to get it out of the crate, assemble all the parts, then fuel/oil. Oh, and the handlebars are not bolted on, but all the cables/controls are connected...have to lift 'em up and fit some bolts.



I think all this delay talk started with my post....there is no delay and I am not being charged a prep fee. The dealer wanted to come deliver on Saturday but I won't be home that day...Wednesday is the first day someone will be home to accept the delivery.


----------



## db9938

don in nh said:


> I received my 724AWD this morning. This is one sweeeeeeet machine. This thing really does turn on a dime. I have a tight turn at the top of a handicapped ramp to the deck. I was hoping I wasn't going to have to modify the railings to make that turn. Went to Home Depot and bought a generic cover for it, until Honda ships theirs. Also got a NOCO G1100 Genius Battery Charger (similar to a Battery Tender). These have worked great on my motorcycles over the years.
> 
> Question: I know I should turn the fuel supply off when shutting down. Should I turn the fuel supply off and let it run out of fuel if it won't be used until the next storm?


I will third this suggestion. And also offer you, that let it set for a minute or two before trying to start it. This will allow the carb bowl fill, and for the machine to start just as easy as if you did not. In the long run, you will be thankful for this practice. Carbs, are usually the first things that will give anyone a fit.


----------



## dontruitt

I received a call from my dealer Little River Power Equipment in Oxford CT. He said the machine, HSS724AATD, is in. He is supposed to deliver Monday. 
:icon-woo:


----------



## sabresfan

*Finally!*

I received the new 928 yesterday. She is ready to go. What would you all recommend to spray on the machine to help prevent any rust, especially in the seams? Car wax? Penetrating oil?

thanks!


----------



## nZone

sabresfan said:


> I received the new 928 yesterday. She is ready to go. What would you all recommend to spray on the machine to help prevent any rust, especially in the seams? Car wax? Penetrating oil?
> 
> thanks!


Don't use it. Put it in the living room. Seriously, that was what I thought when I got the HSS724AT. It's just **** too nice looking to be used for snowblowing.


----------



## berdumb

*New Blower*



berdumb said:


> Halifax NS dealer called today Dec. 16. He will deliver HSS928CTD Friday Dec. 18.
> CTD stands for Canadian, Track, Battery start. Ordered April 2015.
> I will confirm model no. when I see it.



Blower arrived today Dec. 18. Model HSS928A Type CTD.


----------



## obthedog

Boston MA - I received my HSS928 electric start --- today - they had machines all over the place and said they had another 30 coming next week. I had them put some side skids on in addition to the rear ones that come with it just to protect the bucket. 

Does anyone know what HONDA recommends when it comes to the battery. I got two different story from two different people at the shop. One said I should keep the battery tender on it when not in use for more than a few weeks including over the summer to prevent damage from the batter running completely dead. The other guy said do nothing just pull start it if it goes dead.


----------



## mishkaya

obthedog said:


> Boston MA -
> 
> Does anyone know what HONDA recommends when it comes to the battery. I got two different story from two different people at the shop. One said I should keep the battery tender on it when not in use for more than a few weeks including over the summer to prevent damage from the batter running completely dead. The other guy said do nothing just pull start it if it goes dead.


My preference is to leave the battery tender plugged in whenever the machine is not in use. I have found that this greatly extends battery life.


----------



## tinter

obthedog said:


> Boston MA - I received my HSS928 electric start --- today - they had machines all over the place and said they had another 30 coming next week. I had them put some side skids on in addition to the rear ones that come with it just to protect the bucket.
> 
> Does anyone know what HONDA recommends when it comes to the battery. I got two different story from two different people at the shop. One said I should keep the battery tender on it when not in use for more than a few weeks including over the summer to prevent damage from the batter running completely dead. The other guy said do nothing just pull start it if it goes dead.


I leave mine plugged in to the battery tender year round.


----------



## grabber

Is this blower equipped of a magnetto that charge the battery while blowing snow ?


----------



## mishkaya

grabber said:


> Is this blower equipped of a magnetto that charge the battery while blowing snow ?


Yes it is.


----------



## bwdbrn1

obthedog said:


> Boston MA - I received my HSS928 electric start --- today -


Happy days are here again!:wavetowel2:


----------



## Gator9329

I didn't take the risk of waiting for the electric start 928 and took the pull start model home with me a couple months ago. It's siting in the same spot for weeks with zero use. 
Almost wishing I had held out.


----------



## SnowG

Gator9329 said:


> I didn't take the risk of waiting for the electric start 928 and took the pull start model home with me a couple months ago. It's siting in the same spot for weeks with zero use.
> Almost wishing I had held out.


The pull start is so easy on the Hondas that it's not an issue unless you have an injury or other condition that would prevent you from using it. I have the electric start HS928TAS and never used it except the one time I tested it just to make sure it works.


----------



## JnC

The corded start on the previous HS models is/was pointless as the thing starts on first pull. The ignition start on the newer HSS models is another story though, even though the blower starts on first pull but I'd gladly pay the difference to have an on board battery and ignition start.


----------



## billns

I picked my HSS928CTD up this afternoon  Kingston, Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## TK01

I ordered the HSS1332ATD on 12/14 through American Lawnmower in Cranston, RI. American Lawnmower stated the factory ship date was 12/18 from NC. Called today, the shipment status is now showing shipped. The snowblower may arrive before Christmas!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to the forum TK01

Hope you see it soon.


----------



## pdd

Picked up my new hss928atd today at ahearn in spencer mass.


----------



## AesonVirus

pdd said:


> Picked up my new hss928atd today at ahearn in spencer mass.


Getting mine there as well... waiting for mine to be pulled out of the crate and set up. They said it may be today and may be tomorrow.
Either way is okay, considering it's 60 degrees outside. LOL


----------



## pdd

pdd said:


> Picked up my new hss928atd today at ahearn in spencer mass.


Here's a quick pic. Now let mods begin. I am putting on the commercial skids tonight and ordered all the parts to change to the dual articulating shoot:redface:


----------



## 75569

*HSS1332ATD arrived today*

Ordered in August and picked it up today from Chappell Tractor in Brentwood, NH. looks too nice for moving snow, but sure wish we had some, so I can try it out


----------



## nafterclifen

pdd said:


> ordered all the parts to change to the dual articulating shoot


Never seen or heard of that "mod."

What is it?


----------



## 75569

nafterclifen said:


> Never seen or heard of that "mod."
> 
> What is it?


The 1332 has a dual articulating shoot.


----------



## nafterclifen

bbeals said:


> The 1332 has a dual articulating shoot.


I see it now. The black deflector is much larger on the 1332. Not sure how I overlooked it.

What is the benefit? And what parts are needed? Is it a custom install or just "plug n play?"


----------



## YSHSfan

nafterclifen said:


> I see it now. The black deflector is much larger on the 1332. Not sure how I overlooked it.
> 
> What is the benefit? And what parts are needed? Is it a custom install or just "plug n play?"


It will throw slightly further, but it will definitely give you more control on where you place the snow.
I think you'll need #1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 8, (might need a few more pieces) from this link
Honda Power Equipment HSS1332A ATD CHUTER (2) | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

If I was you I will wait for someone that actually does it for confirmation on parts needed.
:blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan

nafterclifen said:


> What is the benefit? And what parts are needed? Is it a custom install or just "plug n play?"


I think it will be "plug and play"
:blowerhug:


----------



## bwdbrn1

pdd said:


> Here's a quick pic. Now let mods begin. I am putting on the commercial skids tonight and ordered all the parts to change to the dual articulating shoot:redface:
> 
> It would be great if you could do a thread on your modifications with pictures for everyone to check out.
> 
> 
> Comparing the part numbers between the two, they show different numbers for the chute.(#1)
> http://peparts.honda.com/powerequipment/wishlist
> ...and the chute guide (#3)
> http://peparts.honda.com/powerequipment/wishlist
> 
> Curiously enough, the HSS928parts diagram shows a two part chute guide, but the part numbers for the necessary parts for the 1332 aren't on the 928 parts list. It could be that it is just easier for Honda to do one parts diagram across the board.
> 
> Maybe somebody with a 1332 could do some basic measuring to see if there is a big difference between it and the 928 before anybody goes ordering a bunch of parts.


----------



## dbv

We are getting our HSS724AWD next Tuesday! At least the delays were no big deal, since it has been such a warm winter in Ohio so far.


----------



## [email protected]

bwdbrn1 said:


> Curiously enough, the HSS928parts diagram shows a two part chute guide, but the part numbers for the necessary parts for the 1332 aren't on the 928 parts list. It could be that it is just easier for Honda to do one parts diagram across the board.


That. 

When looking at digital/interactive catalogs, If you attempt to click on a not-applicable-to-your-model-part, a red "X" will appear to tell you it's not for your model. Illustrations are frequently combined for similar models, but actual parts lists are serial/model number specific:


----------



## AesonVirus

Well, it's 70 degrees here in Massachusetts, on Christmas Eve no less but she's finally in the garage. Now, Winter can come along any day now. I'm dying to play with it now.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Beautiful machine Aeson. The stickers on the chute have got to go.


----------



## billns

Here's an image of my new HSS928.
Question: The top of the chute seems different than the one in another post here. This is how it came to me. This is in Canada. Are there different options for this?


----------



## db9938

Yes, Canadian versions are different, and have been for quite some time. You guys get all the cool stuff.


----------



## 75569

db9938 said:


> Yes, Canadian versions are different, and have been for quite some time. You guys get all the cool stuff.


I think all ATD's have the two piece chute extension.


----------



## jrom

mobiledynamics said:


> The stickers on the chute have got to go.


I'd like to replace all my warning graphics with small versions of fighter jet stencils...like "NO STEP", "DANGER JET BLAST", JET FUEL ONLY, ANGRY AUGERS. 

Wonder if any of those shenanigans would void a warranty? :icon_whistling:

May have to design and lay some out.


----------



## AesonVirus

Yeah... I agree. The chute sticker will not be staying.
That pic was taken right after I rolled it off the back of my truck.


----------



## jrom

It's good to photo document the way it comes from the factory or dealer...why not?


----------



## billns

bbeals said:


> I think all ATD's have the two piece chute extension.


Yes, after looking at the photos of other models I noticed that it was the D's that come with the chute extensions. At first, when I saw that some were upgrading their 928's, I was thinking I needed to also ... until I took a second look and noticed mine already had it


----------



## 75569

jrom said:


> I'd like to replace all my warning graphics with small versions of fighter jet stencils...like "NO STEP", "DANGER JET BLAST", JET FUEL ONLY, ANGRY AUGERS.
> 
> Wonder if any of those shenanigans would void a warranty? :icon_whistling:
> 
> May have to design and lay some out.


Let's not forget to add "Remove Before Flight" and I think you need to put a cool call sign next to the cockpit i.e Iceman or Goose?


----------



## db9938

HA, Beware of muzzle blast, on the deflector.


----------



## tonysak

My hs1332aat came in. Can't wait to use it tomorrow morning. The triggers work really well. The new 14"(err 13.5") impeller looks sick. I wonder if there is a way to hotwire the chute controls. I think honda limits you to up/down or left/right as there is only enough power to run 1 chute motor at once. It would be nice if you could make the joystick go diagonally. Or even better if I could simply look where i want the snow to shoot, and the snowblower instantly adjusts the chute.


----------



## tonysak

pdd said:


> Here's a quick pic. Now let mods begin. I am putting on the commercial skids tonight and ordered all the parts to change to the dual articulating shoot:redface:


I'd be interested in this too. For some reason, I thought all hss1332's had this stock. I'm kinda ticked because I bought this in October before all the specs were spelled out correctly on the honda site. I thought the AATs would have the new electronic sheer bolt protection (I called honda they verified initially), then after I paid the web site was corrected, not that big of a deal, I thought, I got the AAT for a good price. All and all, at first i didn't think it was worth the $250 or so upgrade. Now I think the value is there. Honda should have done a better job differentiating the 2 because as I see it now, its not so much electric start vs non electric start, its more of a Standard AAT vs Deluxe ATD. The only plus side, for me, on not getting the ATD is I don't have to maintain the battery. The chute extender would have been nice.


----------



## YSHSfan

bbeals said:


> I think all ATD's have the two piece chute extension.


As far as I know on the US spec HSS the only model that comes with two piece chute deflector is the HSS1332ATD, but I could be wrong :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

Feel free to browse through the parts list and you will notice that the HSS928ATD does NOT list the two part chute deflector, the diagram shows it (Honda uses the same diagram for multiple models) but the parts are not listed. Also the chute part numbers for HSS1332ATD and HSS928ATD are different.

Honda Power Equipment HSS1332A ATD CHUTER (2) | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

Honda Power Equipment HSS928A ATD CHUTER (2) | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation


----------



## Aztec123

Received my HSS928ATD in Westchester NY. Beginning to think I may not get to use it this Winter. Hate to think I might have to wait until next year to confirm it can handle my steep driveway...


----------



## AesonVirus

Just a few days after getting mine home, we received a couple of inches of snow/sleet. It was heavy stuff so I got the machine out and it made short work of throwing the stuff off the driveway.
One thing I did immediately notice though is the need for side skids. My driveway is steep and not perfectly level in all areas. The rear skids caused the machine to pull a lot in one direction or the other.
I have a set of the Honda Commercial Side Skids on order. From what I'd read, those should make a huge improvement in overall handling. 
Kinda silly that my 3K machine needed $40 in parts right out of the gate though. :huh:


----------



## Bob_S

I had the same problem with mine and was able to fix it by replacing the skids with wheels. So far so good.


----------



## obthedog

Thanks I had the dealer add side skids based on what I was hearing from others. My thought was 40 dollars was not a lot to protect the auger housing on a 3k machine. I don't understand the rational as to why some machines have them in the rear and some on the side so what the heck!!!


----------



## SnowG

Aztec123 said:


> Received my HSS928ATD in Westchester NY. Beginning to think I may not get to use it this Winter. Hate to think I might have to wait until next year to confirm it can handle my steep driveway...


 You never know. Last year we didn't get snow until the end of January in the New York area. Then we got it -- major storms every week for about six weeks.


----------



## AesonVirus

Polar vortex to usher widespread cold, snow chances into US during mid-January

I say, Bring It On!!!


----------



## dontruitt

*HSS 724AATD received in CT*

Sorry about the late post. I received my HSS724AATD on December 20th AM just as I was leaving on vacation. As for "bring it on" looks like it may be a while. We are supposed to be in the 40's for the next week here in CT. :wavetowel2:


----------



## mishkaya

Haven't received it yet, but I got a call from the dealer today stating that the blower will be arriving at the dealership tomorrow! :wavetowel2:


----------



## tonysak

AesonVirus said:


> Just a few days after getting mine home, we received a couple of inches of snow/sleet. It was heavy stuff so I got the machine out and it made short work of throwing the stuff off the driveway.
> One thing I did immediately notice though is the need for side skids. My driveway is steep and not perfectly level in all areas. The rear skids caused the machine to pull a lot in one direction or the other.
> I have a set of the Honda Commercial Side Skids on order. From what I'd read, those should make a huge improvement in overall handling.
> Kinda silly that my 3K machine needed $40 in parts right out of the gate though. :huh:


Mine was jerky too. I had a hs1332 prior with poly skids on the sides which worked well. I ordered another pair of polys for the new HSS. I think they do it because the tracked units can dig down and side shoes prevent that. I think he rear ones need to be larger and maybe behind the bucket on the toward the outside edges. Its going to be interesting adjusting the shoes with the new gas piston. I wish it had presets, or a level or something because I can't tell which is the flat setting when I'm snow blowing.


----------



## Pusher Man

The 1332 ATD I ordered 10 days ago arrived today from Jacks in Maryland. It was in one stoutly constructed crate. It was a while pulling those giant 1/16" thick staples apart in the rain. This behemoth is my first two stage blower. I'm too old now to be pushing a paddle machine through heavy wet snow. Especially when the paddle won't throw that wet slop. This is one well crafted USA made machine. Giving it an initial once over showed the quality build. After reading many posts, I ordered a pair of side skids also. For now it's going to be raining here in the Frozen Tundra land.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Welcome to SBF Pusher Man, glad to have you join us and we look forward to hearing your impressions of the HSS1332 as you get to use it.


----------



## JnC

Wondering if this is one of SBF members


----------



## TK01

TK01 said:


> I ordered the HSS1332ATD on 12/14 through American Lawnmower in Cranston, RI. American Lawnmower stated the factory ship date was 12/18 from NC. Called today, the shipment status is now showing shipped. The snowblower may arrive before Christmas!


Picked up the snowblower on 12/24/15. Looks like a nice machine to challenge old man winter! (If he ever shows up)


----------



## Pusher Man

Found DuPont Snow & Ice spray at Walmart for $ 5.60 for 10 ounce can. Sprayed up the machine. Going to try and fab up a set of stainless roller skids, after measuring what diameter roller will fit between 2 3/8 centers with bolts attached. Might have to recess back side of roller for clearance. New toy to putz with.


----------



## jeffNB

*HSS928ACTD Received*

Received my HSS928ACTD today, 01/09/2016. It was ordered 10/31/2015. 

I have already installed the commercial side shoes. Here is a helpful tip: If you are working on the blower tilted with the handles resting on the ground, turn off the fuel. I didn't and the cylinder filled with fuel and hydraulically locked the engine. Its first oil change was at 0.2 hours. 

Here is a photo of the new blower alongside my nineteen year old HS828 that it is replacing. 

Patiently waiting for a nor'easter that is forecast for mid next week.


----------



## S_trangeBrew

jeffNB said:


> Received my HSS928ACTD today, 01/09/2016. It was ordered 10/31/2015.
> 
> I have already installed the commercial side shoes. Here is a helpful tip: If you are working on the blower tilted with the handles resting on the ground, turn off the fuel. I didn't and the cylinder filled with fuel and hydraulically locked the engine. Its first oil change was at 0.2 hours.
> 
> Here is a photo of the new blower alongside my nineteen year old HS828 that it is replacing.
> 
> Patiently waiting for a nor'easter that is forecast for mid next week.


Interesting that the Canadian version of the 928 adds an hourmeter that is not present on the American version. I wonder what the reason is for that?

I got my HSS1332ATD 2 weeks ago, here in the New England. Waited about 3 months from when I placed my order. Hopefully they ramp up production for next year.

Very impressed so far, using it in about 8" of soaking wet heavy snow. Rammed through it at full speed, no problem. Tons of power and the trigger steering and electric chute controls make control of this 300lb beast effortless.

By far the best part is the Auger Protection System. I probably would have to replace 4 shear bolts if it wasn't for that. They should put it on all snowblowers. 

This was pricey, but I just think basically the same thing cost $5000 dollars in Canada, so I'm pretending I got a deal. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## big bryz

orderd hss1332atd on oct 2 2015 picked up on jan 9 2016 
east haddam ct.


----------



## jrom

jeffNB said:


> To jeffNB


- Congrats on the delivery.
- Cool on the skids, I'll be doing an install soon also.
- Thanks for the tip.
- Cool on the 0.2 oil change, did mine at 0.5
- Thanks for the photo. I love hearing them both running side-by-side. Sorry to those who think that's weird...I guess I don't get out much any more  – I am new to two snow blowers in the garage.
- You're sure to get that nor'easter...enjoy the new blower

- Question: Are you going to keep the 828 as a spare, or will she go on to other pastures?


----------



## jeffNB

jrom said:


> - Question: Are you going to keep the 828 as a spare, or will she go on to other pastures?


The old 828 went to a new home yesterday. Not a day too early for the purchaser. That nineteen year old blower had wicked resale. That's why I didn't mind shelling the price for the new one. 

First day out with the new HSS and I am really pleased with it. I will post a full review/comparison to the old 828 after I log a few more hours.


----------



## jeffNB

S_trangeBrew said:


> Interesting that the Canadian version of the 928 adds an hourmeter that is not present on the American version. I wonder what the reason is for that?


That is so Honda Canada can justify the extra-special screwing they give us on the pricing. Even on their cars, there are usually Canada-only Easter eggs.

I think the articulated chute on the 929 is also a Canada-only feature.


----------



## Adramos

Hey everyone.. I have been following this thread since it was created and well today, about an hour ago I just got delivery of my new HSS1332 ATD.
I placed the order on 11/14. They had ordered 4 and 3 of them were already taken, so I was able to secure the last one. I was originally going to get the Ariens but that flaky autoturn thing was just something that I didn't want to be messing with when there is work to do cleaning up snow.

OHHH Yeaaaa.. what a monster this compared to my old 15yo 8HP yardmachine. The dealer filled it with oil and gas. It started right up and everything worked. I am located in Westchester County NY and we haven't had much snow yet this season however I do plan on taking some vids and positing them on youtube when I get get some good snow to show how this bad boy can handle the snow. 

I will be ordering a set of the commercial skid shoes however I happen to come across this Polyurethane Skid Shoe on Amazon. Not sure if anyone seen this before or even ordered a set... 


Amazon.com: Polyurethane Skid Shoe for Honda Snow Blower: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## SnowG

I'm not a fan of those skid shoes.

Edit: I found the plastic to be very soft and it dented from compression when tightened. This meant that adjusting as it wears would not be easy, because there is a bolt head depression in the original setting location. 

Also, I thought the larger footprint of the skid would encourage front climbing. There may be benefits to that on gravel, but not pavement.


----------



## Blepski

Honda HSS 1332 ATD 

Ordered on 12/26 picked up 1/19 from New England Power products in Groton CT.


----------



## charley95

Blepski said:


> Honda HSS 1332 ATD
> 
> Ordered on 12/26 picked up 1/19 from New England Power products in Groton CT.


Pics. of your new Honda are mandatory. :}


----------



## Blepski

Arrived just in time for the first storm of the season expected on Saturday. 

I can't wait to see what it can do !


----------



## charley95

Blepski said:


> Arrived just in time for the first storm of the season expected on Saturday.
> 
> I can't wait to see what it can do !


Nice! Hopefully you will have fun with it later this week if you get hit by the big storm coming.


----------



## Pusher Man

They're saying that storm heading for eastern seaboard this weekend is going to be historic in size and strength. Appears some Honda's will be receiving quite the workout. A rare test of performance.


----------



## Ibcenu

Seems dealers are getting shipments in Chicago area. I've been looking for little over a month when we had our 1st snow and I was able to use my brand new toro 826 and have to say, my old Honda spoiled me. It was a waste of my money!
Anyway, found a HSS724AWD in stock by the house, bought it and pick it up tomorrow. 
I kinda wanted the track drive, but the old 724 served my needs very well over the years. (Old one ate a steel post and busted the auger and housing). My fault for not using sheer pins
I found dealer websites misleading on stock, then called several today and many had them in stock


----------



## GoBig

*I got my new Honda*

I ordered a Honda HSS724A from Alaska Cycle Sales in Anchorage, Alaska in mid November. It arrived at the dealer on 12/30 and I picked it up the next day.

The bad news is we have almost no snow (2nd year in a row) so I haven't used it yet, but it sure looks nice.

The dealer is selling last year's models at huge discounts since there was no snow last year either. I opted for the new model for the hydraulic adjustable auger height feature. My driveway is not paved and I need to vary the auger height depending on the section I'm doing. The new system is way easier than the old foot lever with three settings. 

I actually prefer the old manual crank for chute adjustment, but I will get used to the electric conotrol. I just hope it holds up. 

I still have my single stage 621 that I bought in 1995. It still starts in one pull. I just decided to upgrade to a slightly larger model with modern features.


----------



## bwdbrn1

With that new HSS, and the always ready HS621, you're set for any amount of snow whenever it does come to your neck of the woods.


----------



## cprstn54

*HSS1332ATD arrived today 2/9/16*



bwdbrn1 said:


> *This thread is for those who have received their new Honda HSS snowblowers, and ONLY for those who have RECEIVED their new Honda HSS snowblowers.*
> 
> So, have you got your new Honda HSS snowblower?


Ordered an HSS1332ATD 9/15/15 arrived 2/9/16.

Ordered it from Acme in ND. Came from WA to ND to NY. Go figure.

Bad news for my neighbors: Whenever I upgrade my snow clearing capabilities, blizzards follow.


Ken C


----------



## Kjf71

I picked up a hss928aat 11/15/16 at little's in downing town pa walked in and out with it that day .


----------



## taxihacker

Got a Honda Hss1332ATD 
BOUGHT it from Snowblowers Direct 
Waited a week!!


----------



## [email protected]

Kjf71 said:


> I picked up a hss928aat 11/15/16 at little's in downing town pa walked in and out with it that day .


Welcome to the Honda family!

Drop me a Private Message with a mailing address, and I'll get you a small Honda goodie bag.

If you have not done so already, be sure to register your new snow blower with Honda at this site:

Click here to register your new Honda online

You'll need the full *FRAME *serial number off the back side of the frame; it is in the form of *SADA-1234567*











By registering, Honda has a way to contact you in the unlikely event there is ever a product safety recall on the machine. Honda will never use your personal information for sales or marketing, nor will they sell or rent it to any third-party firm. Of course, you don't _have _to register, but it will make any potential warranty work go faster if you do. The servicing dealer will already have your machine 'in the system' and that saves time so they can get to any needed service work right away.


----------



## tabora

*Had a problem with my 1987 HS80K1-TAS and called around looking for a replacement "just in case" while I looked into repairing it. **Chappell Tractor Sales in Brentwood, NH had a HSS1332ATD in stock and I drove down and picked it up next business day. Can't wait to use it!
*


----------

